# Bluepoint=Brinkmann twin xenon



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

Was looking thru my snap-on catalog (as every man should ) and what did i find the brinkmann twin xenon light only rebranded as bluepoint and in black . Rang my local dealer and they are €50/£30 stg and comes with 240v charger and he can get all the spares. I tried looking on the website shop for a pic but can't find one here is the code for it ECFDUX. :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well there we go a Brinkmann supplier! Nice one!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks good in black too! :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

spray the brinkman lol


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Great Find


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

wouldnt mind a link for buying one of these... or do you have to be a registered business ?


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


>


That's the one,Thanks steve

@ n d fox. If you know anyone in the garage trade i'm sure they'll have a local snap-on dealer just give them the code as for a link i looked on the UK snap-on site and couldn't find it ask L200 steve where he found the pic. If it was on the american site they won't deliver outside the states as they'll just tell you to get it off your local dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

just go to your local garage and ask them when he turns up then pop in to see him, i quite often do as tool wise thats all i buy or alternatively try www.snapon.co.uk


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks to be a great find :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one - quite good price if it includes the 240v charger. i just bought one at Maplins for £9.99 on top of the Brinkman price


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Bigpikle, do you have a link to the Maplin charger?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

On last page, or one before in the GB section thread for Brinkmann PSU.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Mentioned this to my Snap-On guy today; it is listed in their catalogue AND they do have stock of it in Kettering, however, it is 110v and Snap-On won't release them to the franchisees as they aren't CE rated.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Snap on are a nightmare for me at the mo with things like that

I have new parts and the numbers i want to order from the states that UK HO won't order until they run down there existing stock yet the man on the van has special offers with pictures of the new unavailabe products but old part no's!!!

I know it aint tesco's but it's doing my head in!


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys

What about using one of these (type of lamp)?

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/OBJECTS/28300/28206.JPG

There are so many around "like" this with a 55w halogen lamp in them...even Makro does them for about £8...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Rechargea...rms=39:1|66:4|65:3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

David


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

pahhhh 1,000,000 candle power is nothing............ b&q do a 5,500,000 candle power badboy but i don't think it'll show swirls, but it should fade the paint and melt your bumpers......


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive got a few mates that are quite high up the management ladder at snap-on in Kettering. in fact very high up....lol....hve sent a few emails to see what the story is on this.
Will keep everyone posted.
Steve


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

bet they'd sort it out for 50-100 of the mofo's.........


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Would be great if we can get these on a UK website for order, sorted then.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I will take one no problem


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Guys, the OP was in December last year !

OLD THREAD !!

Just thought i'd point it out


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

recieved a few emails back from Snap-on, Including 1 from the uk product manager. its not available, due to its voltage and ce rating issues. They have had a lot of interest in this, but, as its a "bluepoint" product, made for them by Brinkmann, they need to wait on Brinkmann making a 240volt model.
Sorry guys, I did try.


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

3dr said:


> pahhhh 1,000,000 candle power is nothing............ b&q do a 5,500,000 candle power badboy but i don't think it'll show swirls, but it should fade the paint and melt your bumpers......


So, is the heat the problem with them?

I cannot see that it would be "too much light" given that so many folks use halogen stand mounted floodlamps....

Or is the novelty/snob value of the Brinkmann too much to resist 

Just trying to understand... :thumb:

This link looks too good a price to miss... http://www.helpfindit.com/cgi-win/dream55.exe/~i059000000112

David


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

BestGear said:


> So, is the heat the problem with them?
> 
> David


No.

Electrical items sold withing the European Community require to be 'CE' marked and the US made Brinkmann/BluePoint torch is not. It is therefore illegal for anyone to sell it in the EU when it does not have a 'CE' mark. 

Alan W


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

Shame. I'm after one too ATM but I may look into alternatives. After all, it's only a couple of xenons attached to a battery!


----------

